# Turn around time on Kitchen Remodel...



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

NorthstarNC said:


> Not to get too OT, but with extensive kitchen remodels, what do you guys do to accommodate the HO while there kitchen is disheveled? Any tips beside being as cordial as possible and working fast? I find baths are not as critical, because most homes have at least 2 baths, but most have 1 kitchen. I also find no matter what stage a remodel is in, there is no replacement for a clean worksite for customer relations.


I have a deal with a local family restaurant. I get the customer (usually) 5 gift cards from the restaurant (for my cost of only 3). While it doesn't solve anything, customers think it's a big deal. I spring them on em right after demo is done.....when they are usually really freaking out about the condition of their kitchen.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I guess that I'm lucky in the HO dept. All of them have a second home, a yacht or both where they can get lost for a couple of months.


----------



## NorthstarNC (Oct 17, 2007)

angus242 said:


> I have a deal with a local family restaurant. I get the customer (usually) 5 gift cards from the restaurant (for my cost of only 3). While it doesn't solve anything, customers think it's a big deal. I spring them on em right after demo is done.....when they are usually really freaking out about the condition of their kitchen.



Great idea, could even be used in advertising......


----------



## tyler durden (Jan 12, 2008)

3 to 5 weeks, depending on scope.
granite is most always 2 weeks out


----------



## MIbeachbuilder (Feb 6, 2008)

Mike Finley said:


> *new fabricator*


those TWO words SCARE me......:shifty:


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

fathersonfab said:


> I guess I was thinking the average kitchen would be the kitchen scenario *you* run into most often. I wanted to get a cross section of what *your* average is.
> 
> After re-reading, I see my question was a little fuzzy. Let me restate it this way.
> 
> ...


Looks like you have been on here for a while, yet seems like a newbie question. How many kitchens have you done? The average kitchen for my company has no bearing on your average kitchen for your company. Same with turn around time. About the only think any of us can comment on here that would be of use to you would be the problems and challenges we run into. 

I too set up something for them in the living or dining room. Frig, Microwave and toaster oven and table. I also try to control the dust as best as I can. I also try to take into account their work schedule.


----------



## PrioreDesign (Feb 11, 2008)

*Kitchen Remodel*

Should take no longer than 4 weeks 

1st week:
Mon-Tues - Gut kitchen
Wed-Thurs - Complete rough plumbing and electrical, light framing, replace window
Fri - Inspections

2nd week:
Mon - Inspections
Tues - Plaster
Wed - hardwood and one coat poly
Thurs-Friday - Install kitchen

3rd week:
Mon - Template granite
Tue-Friday - Paint and put hardware on cabinets, etc...

4th week
Mon - Granite install
Tues-Thurs - Tile backsplash Finsih plumbing, electrical and tie in appliances
Friday-Sat Final coat poly on floors

To speed up granite give them a drawing and preschedule before the gut. If you are doing any business with the granite company they will respect you and accomodate you. Also have the customer approve the slab and make sure the slab(s) are at the fabricator tagged and ready for your job BEFORE the gut. Waiting for the right slab can kill a job. Also make sure slabs run big enough for the island. I do not do seams in an island unless absolutley neccesary. Some colors run 80" while others 120"+ and your customer needs to know this!!! That 82" island "Could have been made 4" less and no seam would have been needed" You know how that goes


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

PrioreDesign said:


> Should take no longer than 4 weeks


Your schedule shows that you somehow manage to get your subs scheduled pretty tight. You must either have a lot of guys to pick from, or somehow you manage to get them at your beckon call.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

I agree.

One day for plaster/drywall???? 

One day for hardwoods???? Install, sand & coat???

How big is this kitchen? 5'x5'?


Your schedule is no where near "average"... Unless your average kitchen is small and builder grade everything--and even then I'd say you're pushing it.

I hope you don't show the homeowner that schedule.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

ChrWright said:


> Your schedule is no where near "average"... Unless your average kitchen is small and builder grade everything--and even then I'd say you're pushing it.
> 
> I hope you don't show the homeowner that schedule.


His website shows all higher end stuff. He must have a kitchen swat team available to him, or he's sorely pulling our collective legs.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

If all you do is take out the old & put everything back in the same place, then you could make that schedule. If the kitchen is relatively small, you could make that schedule. 

As long as:

Everything is sitting on site before you start (of course that's the goal in any case)
You don't run into anything that needs fixed during demolition
There is ZERO structural work to be done
Your subs don't mind working on top of each other 
You have MINIMAL drywall/plaster work to do--no bulkhead removals to patch,etc.
Your homeowner doesn't change something mid-way
Your cabinets are minimal & have few trim details
Your cabinets have nothing custom to assemble--hoods, etc.
You're not tiling the floor

I'm all for planning ahead for materials, labor & fixtures. But for remodeling--high end especially--that schedule just isn't realistic. At that pace, something will be missed, damaged, or both.


----------



## PrioreDesign (Feb 11, 2008)

*Schedule*

Hi Guys,

Yes, that schedule it typical of a kitchen remodel.

My plaseterer will come in and hang and plaster out 15-20 sheets in a day. He has a 3 man crew.

My hardwood guy will come in and bang out 300-400 square then sand it and throw a seal coat on for me. Yes, all in one day. He also is about a 3 man crew.

The trick I have learned with my subs is that I am there with a check once they finish, literally. I don't put them on a 30 day cycle. My attitude is "you do the work, you should get paid." They all know this and they jump for me when ever I need them. I never cry wolf either. Meaning when I REALLY need something done I save the "You got to help me out" until I really need it. 

Start paying your subs in short order and you will see how fast you can get work done. They will come to expect that and your company will look good for it also.

-Ron


----------



## nadonailer (Nov 15, 2005)

Either I'm slow or we're different out here. 2-3 months for a kitchen is common. However, all cabinets are hand built, partially on-site. Countertops are not much granite anymore either, all kinds of new materials, lead time of 2 months on some of them (after templating when cabinets are done). Heck, a well run 'perfect' remodel could take 6 months and go over $100k! :laughing:


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

With all due respect, "Your story is so touching, but it sounds just like a lie..."

Tongue-in-cheek... :thumbup:

But seriously: a prefinished floor..maybe.

But a 300 sq ft floor installed, sanded, edged, buffed, stained and sealed in one day is not what I'd call a recipe for a good finished product. Check for squeeks? Sand the subfloor seams? I doubt it.

The same for plaster & drywall. Hot mud doesn't make for a good finished surface...at least not within an 8-10 hour day. Ditto for plaster--lathe or veneer. If most of your walls are covered in cabinets & tile, then I could see it. A slick ceiling? I doubt it.

And I pay my subs very well, too--without making them wait weeks for a check.


----------



## Kat (Feb 8, 2008)

*Kitchen remodels*

All the kitchens I work on are in old old houses. I demo down to the studs......putting it all back together, up to code and ready for the first glass of wine takes about 6 weeks. That's here in Portland where plumbers and electricians have to be licensed and everyone seems to want custom materials that have a 4 week order time.


----------



## vital151 (Jan 15, 2008)

my most recent project 20X25 kitchen

day 1 demo (gut to the studs)
day 2 minor framing / electrical rough ins
day 3 plumbing rough ins electrical inspection
day 4 plumbing inspection frame inspection
day 5 insulation, hang and tape drywall
day 6 2nd coat of mud and tile floor
day 7 3rd coat of mud grout floor
day 8 sand and paint
day 9-10 install cabinets and trim 
day 11 paint trim , final electric counter template
my granite turnaround 3-5 days 
day 12 final working day counters installed and plumbing is finished


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

Man....after reading how things are done by others I am perfectly content with my 6 week schedule!

What I am reading is things being rushed to production here.....sounds like there is no quality! No offense to the contractors who can do a remodel in such a short period but NO THANK YOU! :shutup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

A.W.

I'm with you. I'm not fast and I know it. I fully explain to the customer WHY it takes me that long. I'm not saying quality work can't be completed quickly, I would just rather take the extra time to ENSURE quality. My customers don't mind an extra 10 days or so...especially when they are spending $40,000!
More power to the quickies. I'll stick to my own schedule.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

I have had bathrooms that take 6 weeks! for us a 20 x 15 kitchen with moderate designs and tile work and of course a week to week and half for inspections would tkae around 6 weeks minimum.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

kevjob said:


> I have had bathrooms that take 6 weeks! for us a 20 x 15 kitchen with moderate designs and tile work and of course a week to week and half for inspections would tkae around 6 weeks minimum.


I roughed the plumbing for a kitchen remodel last October, the cabinets aren't even close to being done yet.


----------

